# How well does the iPod with video (5G) handle Tivo shows?



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Im in the market for a new iPod as my 2.5 year old 3G's battery is about dead, and I want an upgrade anyway-Ive got it pretty much narrowed down to either a 1GB Nano, or 30GB iPod 5G (with video).

But Im wondering how good Tivoed shows actually look on that screen? I was playing with both Pods last night, and the screen looks really bright (and larger than I expected), but theres no brightness or contrast controls.

Anyone know how good it looks/how well it works? (My Palm works great, but I kind of want to preserve its battery and put media stuff all on my iPod.)

[Random comments on those 'Pods] I was surprised by how great the 5G looks and feels. It seems SO SMALL compared to my 3G, and somehow the screen looks huge on it, despite being only 2.5 inches.

Weirdly, I thought the interface felt slightly better on the Nano-I had an easier time selecting stuff on the smaller wheel for some reason. The interface on both is WAY better than my 3G though.

Also, I'm pretty bored with white, just because I've been staring at my 3G 'Pod for 2.5 years, so I expected I'd want black just for that reason...but after seeing both in real life, I think I still prefer white. Looks slicker to me somehow (and it's a nice bonus that scratches don't show up as easily).


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Puppy76 said:


> Im in the market for a new iPod as my 2.5 year old 3G's battery is about dead, and I want an upgrade anyway-Ive got it pretty much narrowed down to either a 1GB Nano, or 30GB iPod 5G (with video).
> 
> But Im wondering how good Tivoed shows actually look on that screen? I was playing with both Pods last night, and the screen looks really bright (and larger than I expected), but theres no brightness or contrast controls.
> 
> ...


Everything you're saying is exactly what I thought about the 5G (except for the stuff about the Nano, as I had no experience with that unit). Lighter even than my 4G.

As for the picture quality, I've watched feature length movies downloaded from TiVo (using TyTools, not TiVoToGo) and had no problems. I highly recommend the unit, but with all the rumors flying about an upcoming video iPod (as opposed to this one, which is branded as "iPod with video"), you may want to hold off.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, I'm not sure what to make of those rumors. First it sounded like a new iPod was just about to come out, now analysts are saying it won't be until 2007 :-/

Guess that would be a reason to just get a cheap Nano-I could always upgrade if I really, really wanted to.

I am SOOOOO glad Apple added back physical buttons (of a sort) to the newer iPods. Using my 3G is a complete pain. It's virtually impossible to use it by touch, and pressing and holding a "button" frequently registers as two presses, etc. Really lame design (could have been fixed by just making those four upper buttons real, physical buttons).


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

I'd say that with the new version of TiVo Desktop...the one that automatically transfers your favorite shows to your computer when they're recorded, automatically transcodes them, and then tucks them away where they'll sync with your iPod...video looks really, really nice. 

It's not out yet. But it's nearly there.

I'm such a tease!

Pony


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome!  Well, dang nabbit, I suppose I should go for the iPod with video


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

The new desktop software sounds nice and even though it'll cost a few bucks, it's reassuring/comforting to buy it from the company that knows TiVo best, will provide support, and will presumably continue to develop it. 

As far as those video iPod rumors, you never know with Apple... something could come out any day, or it could be a year. I'd say if you want a video iPod to get it. Until TiVo releases the new software (given the tease, I'd have to say we'll see it within 2 weeks max), there are several other options including DirectShow Dump + Videora or TVHarmony which has scheduling and commercial removing.

The iPod screen is small but very watchable, though a 45 minute show (via iTunes, no commercials) is about all my eyes and arm can handle at a time. The PSP screen is much larger and beautiful but it doesn't do music like an iPod, manipulting media is more cumbersome, and it doesn't have a hard drive (but you get WiFi and games). Windows portable media players (Zen Vision, various Archos, etc) already have transcoding and transfer support through Windows Media Player and generally have larger screens but no iTunes connection. Speaking of which, there's a good chance your Palm already has a larger screen than the iPod... If you go with the iPod, I definitely think black is a better choice though your USB cable and ear phones will still be white which seems a bit chintzy (my Shures are black so it's not a big issue, but still strange).


----------



## cragin (Mar 3, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> I'd say that with the new version of TiVo Desktop...the one that automatically transfers your favorite shows to your computer when they're recorded, automatically transcodes them, and then tucks them away where they'll sync with your iPod...video looks really, really nice.
> 
> It's not out yet. But it's nearly there.
> 
> ...


 Then lets get it out already!!!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I have transcoded about 30 shows from .tivo to .mpg w/ directshow dump then cut the commercials out w/ video redo (don't need directshow w/ redo) and then used Videora Tivo converter w/ proper settings (I did downloaded video settings) and it's AWESOME. Works perfectly.

But stopped doing that just waiting for the new desktop, cause it takes a while.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> I'd say that with the new version of TiVo Desktop...the one that automatically transfers your favorite shows to your computer when they're recorded, automatically transcodes them, and then tucks them away where they'll sync with your iPod...video looks really, really nice.
> 
> It's not out yet. But it's nearly there.
> 
> ...


Just was thinking, if it transcodes it right from the tivo to your computer in iPod format. You are stuck w/ commercials in it right?? But if you do it the way now, where you download it, run it through reDo, then transcode it yourself, you get no commercials.

Am I right on this? If so, I don't even care when that comes out cause i'll never use it. Don't want commercials on my Ipod


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I have transcoded about 30 shows from .tivo to .mpg w/ directshow dump then cut the commercials out w/ video redo (don't need directshow w/ redo) and then used Videora Tivo converter w/ proper settings (I did downloaded video settings) and it's AWESOME. Works perfectly.


Exactly what I do and have had great success!!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Just was thinking, if it transcodes it right from the tivo to your computer in iPod format. You are stuck w/ commercials in it right?? But if you do it the way now, where you download it, run it through reDo, then transcode it yourself, you get no commercials.
> 
> Am I right on this? If so, I don't even care when that comes out cause i'll never use it. Don't want commercials on my Ipod


I believe the Desktop software copies TiVo content onto your PC, trancodes, and then places it in the relevant directory for syncing. Commercials will remain. I'm willing to trade convenience for commercials but realize others aren't. If so Video reDo and TVHarmony are better choices - I haven't messed with TVHarmony in awhile, but it had some rudimentary commercial removing and batch functions. (Can Video reDo handle MPEG4? If so the TiVo Desktop software might be a decent solution when bundled with reDo.)


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Re: commerical removal:

http://devices.natetrue.com/cbreak/

It could be theoretically auto-batched after the conversion takes place.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ACraigL said:


> Re: commerical removal:
> 
> http://devices.natetrue.com/cbreak/
> 
> It could be theoretically auto-batched after the conversion takes place.


I'll have to check it out. Rather use this and save $50 on video redo. It work well or what?

I don't want to use any auto, cause i've had bad luck w/ that.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

So how do we enable the 30-second skip on our Video iPods?


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

miller890 said:


> So how do we enable the 30-second skip on our Video iPods?


check out videoredo.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

davezatz said:


> The new desktop software sounds nice and even though it'll cost a few bucks, it's reassuring/comforting to buy it from the company that knows TiVo best, will provide support, and will presumably continue to develop it.
> 
> As far as those video iPod rumors, you never know with Apple... something could come out any day, or it could be a year. I'd say if you want a video iPod to get it. Until TiVo releases the new software (given the tease, I'd have to say we'll see it within 2 weeks max), there are several other options including DirectShow Dump + Videora or TVHarmony which has scheduling and commercial removing.
> 
> The iPod screen is small but very watchable, though a 45 minute show (via iTunes, no commercials) is about all my eyes and arm can handle at a time. The PSP screen is much larger and beautiful but it doesn't do music like an iPod, manipulting media is more cumbersome, and it doesn't have a hard drive (but you get WiFi and games). Windows portable media players (Zen Vision, various Archos, etc) already have transcoding and transfer support through Windows Media Player and generally have larger screens but no iTunes connection. Speaking of which, there's a good chance your Palm already has a larger screen than the iPod... If you go with the iPod, I definitely think black is a better choice though your USB cable and ear phones will still be white which seems a bit chintzy (my Shures are black so it's not a big issue, but still strange).


I've decided my PSP is worthless for media for me, both because of it's size, because i don't want to wreck my screen, and because if I'm in the middle of a game, I can't shut it down just to switch over to media. (Actually size wise it's great-incredibly tiny for what it is, but pretty big by MP3 player standards).

My Palm handles Tivo video great, and does have a much bigger screen. I'm sort of toying with the iPod just 'cause it would keep wear and tear off the Palm, which I *REALLY* need just for day to day life. Though now I'm starting to think that's silly since I can just buy another Palm TX if I need to rather than getting another iPod...

When I (briefly) had an Axim x51v, Windows Media Player 10 did a TERRIBLE job of converting Tivo files. The video would sort of stop, then jump forward and play for a few seconds, then stop (while the audio played fine).

Hope 2.3 is out for the Mac around the same time, with the same features


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get

video redo 2.1 build 401 in trial form?

Thanks


----------



## angelp (Jan 14, 2006)

I use TV Harmony AutoPilot which downloads my favorite shows from my TiVo every night and then it automatically formats it for viewing on my iPod. It involves zero work from me and it's all ready for me when I get up in the morning.

I purchased the black and love it.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Anyone know where I can get
> 
> video redo 2.1 build 401 in trial form?
> 
> Thanks


No confirmation on links but here is what i found:

EDITED:

***REMOVED DUE TO TROJAN BEING FOUND AT LINK****

EDITED


----------



## redondoman (Dec 1, 2002)

dirtypacman said:


> No confirmation on links but here is what i found:
> 
> http://ukfuzzy.net/software/Video ReDo Plus 2-1-0 build 401-1FFA0.html


DO NOT GO TO THIS SITE!!! IT WILL D/L A TROJAN VIRUS!!! NOT A JOKE!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!! :down: :down: :down:


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

TVHarmony, which not only converts it but also attempts to remove the commercials (I've seen about a 95% success rate), works great. The only problem is that the files caused freezing on an updated iPod version. While I was able to go back to the original, if you buy one now it'll include the newer version. Then again, they say they fixed the problem, but I havn't done any coverting in awhile.

Nonetheless, videos look really nice on it.


----------



## noone001 (Sep 7, 2002)

Puppy76 said:


> I've decided my PSP is worthless for media for me, both because of it's size, because i don't want to wreck my screen, and because if I'm in the middle of a game, I can't shut it down just to switch over to media. (Actually size wise it's great-incredibly tiny for what it is, but pretty big by MP3 player standards).
> 
> My Palm handles Tivo video great, and does have a much bigger screen. I'm sort of toying with the iPod just 'cause it would keep wear and tear off the Palm, which I *REALLY* need just for day to day life. Though now I'm starting to think that's silly since I can just buy another Palm TX if I need to rather than getting another iPod...
> 
> ...


 What do you use to get your tivo shows to your palm (software)? I have a T5. I gathered from your post you use a Mac, which is what I use. I have access to a windows box if necessary.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> ...I don't even care when that comes out cause i'll never use it. Don't want commercials on my Ipod


Can you fast forward with an iPod?

Seems that'd be a faster method for people who don't have time to sit and edit out commercials.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Can you fast forward with an iPod?


It's extremely imprecise and you can't watch the video as it's advancing ("scrubbing"), so you'll never get it exactly right. Better to rest your eyes during those commercials.


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

i 2nd tvharmony (tvharmony.com) for automatically fetching, cutting and transcoding .tivo's works quite well (when it works, still in beta, occasionally finds .tivo files it doesn't like on my system. very odd)


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

tazzftw said:


> TVHarmony, which not only converts it but also attempts to remove the commercials (I've seen about a 95% success rate), works great. The only problem is that the files caused freezing on an updated iPod version. While I was able to go back to the original, if you buy one now it'll include the newer version. Then again, they say they fixed the problem, but I havn't done any coverting in awhile.
> 
> Nonetheless, videos look really nice on it.


I've heard other bad things about that update for the 5G iPod too. Between that, and the apperently imprecise fast forwarding, maybe I'll just hold off for now as that's all kind of disturbing.  (My Palm sure dosen't have any trouble fast forwarding!)

Noone001, I've played with TVHarmony for Windows. Not sure what's available for Mac, unfortunatly.

Wish my Palm TX had better audio circuitry! It always has this background hiss


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I say that if you have the time, use Video ReDo to cut commercials and then Videora to conver to iPod. Looks great and no commercials so you don't have to worry about fast forwarding.

FF'ing is only a problem if you are looking for a specific scene or something, but if you know the time or about the time to go to, you are fine.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

On my Palm I normally just hold down the fast forward button until I see what I want, then back up once or twice.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Given the marginal "morph" of this thread, is the consensus that TV Harmony is the best solution for getting TiVo'd shows to a Palm device (LifeDrive using TCPMP)?

Are there other threads that discuss this in more detail?

Also, will the new TiVo Desktop transcode shows to a format usable on Palm or will it be a iPod only compatible format?

TIA


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

At least one of the formats will PROBABLY work for TCPMP-as long as one of them supports normal MPEG4 instead of AVC. I'd be surprised if at least one didn't work, even if it's not as high of a resolution as it could be.


----------



## cuzzinjim (Sep 18, 2004)

Puppy76 said:


> I've heard other bad things about that update for the 5G iPod too. Between that, and the apperently imprecise fast forwarding, maybe I'll just hold off for now as that's all kind of disturbing.  (My Palm sure dosen't have any trouble fast forwarding!)


The current update for the 5G fixed the the video freeze problem. The fast forwarding works just fine except when you reach the end of the buffer, at which point it starts and stops a bit until you get where you want to be. It's not really a problem, but like every other video software, include media player and quicktime, it can't hold a candle to Tivo's instant and smooth FF and RW...


----------



## Boob Tube Goober (Jan 28, 2005)

Is there any reason noone is mentioning the Zen Vision:M? Beautiful screen, supports many formats, easy to transfer video, not limited to iTunes, even has a sort of commercial skip (pause the video, press fast forward, skips in 15 sec jumps). I'm not one of those iPod haters, I'm just really nuts for my ZVM.

If you're curious, stop by Epizenter and do some research.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

I recall getting the iPod because I got more space for my money, and I didn't need a huge screen.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure the newest Vision HAS a bigger screen. And "not limited to iTunes" = "can't use iTunes" for me. (I would NEVER rent music from iTunes or any other store of the type, but I like the program just for managing podcasts, etc.)

Good to hear they fixed the problems!


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure the newest Vision HAS a bigger screen. Aren't they about the same size? And "not limited to iTunes" = "can't use iTunes" for me. (I would NEVER rent music from iTunes or any other store of the type, but I like the program just for managing podcasts, etc.)

Anyway, good to hear they fixed the problems!


----------



## TheRob (Nov 21, 2003)

Puppy76 said:


> I would NEVER rent music from iTunes or any other store of the type, but I like the program just for managing podcasts, etc.


With iTunes you do not rent the music you purchase it. With Napster you rent the music.

-Rob


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

iTunes only lets you use the content you bought on a limited number of supported devices, and presumes the service will continue functioning as is and Apple will stay in business. Thats an extended rental IMO.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Puppy76 said:


> iTunes only lets you use the content you bought on a limited number of supported devices, and presumes the service will continue functioning as is and Apple will stay in business. Thats an extended rental IMO.


iTunes also lets you burn music to CD (and CD burning is built right into iTunes). CDs play on alot of devices and you can reimport the CD to MP3 so I can use them on my Rio Car (aka EMPEG).

allofmp3 will let you buy right in mp3s, but quality is a bit spottier than iTunes (though getting better).

I use TiVoTool and my S1 DirecTiVo to get content to my Video iPod and it plays fine on my iPod. Occasional encoding glitch, I think that was fixed or is going to be fixed.


----------



## Boob Tube Goober (Jan 28, 2005)

tazzftw said:


> I recall getting the iPod because I got more space for my money, and I didn't need a huge screen.


Dunno about space for the money, both are 30 gigs for around $300 street. Both Creative and Apple sites list the screen sizes as 2" at 320x240, though the Creative does 640x480 on the tv out. The iPod has 65k colors vs. 262k for the ZVM.

Though both are listed as 2" screens, there's a side-by-side photo here in which the ZVM seems to be a little taller, but maybe it's my eyes. The 2 players screens aren't exactly lined up even in the shot.

One thing I've noticed... there are tons more accessories for the iPod!


----------



## phloyd00 (Nov 22, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> I'd say that with the new version of TiVo Desktop...the one that automatically transfers your favorite shows to your computer when they're recorded, automatically transcodes them, and then tucks them away where they'll sync with your iPod...video looks really, really nice.
> 
> It's not out yet. But it's nearly there.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any information about whether Tivo Desktop v. 2.3 with ipod and PSP support is getting released? I have searched these forums and the web, and it appears that it was supposed to have been released in the first quarter of 2006 (which has well passed). TivoPony's statement was about 2 months ago.
Still, we have nothing from Tivo and I'm wondering if it is still in the works to be released, and if so, what GENERAL timeframe?

All of us with an ipod or psp want this release! Any information or insight appreciated....

How about re-opening the beta, tivo, to add additional users?!


----------



## rscar627 (Jun 11, 2004)

I bought a program called MyTVtGo and it automatically converts from TiVo to Ipod and works great in my opinion. I used my video IPod on a plane trip and thought the picure and sound quality was great.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

phloyd00 said:


> Still, we have nothing from Tivo and I'm wondering if it is still in the works to be released, and if so, what GENERAL timeframe?


I'm wondering too... seeing as how it hasn't dropped yet, I'm wondering if they're waiting until the Mac version is ready to in order to release both updated TiVo Desktops together.



rscar627 said:


> I bought a program called MyTVtGo and it automatically converts from TiVo to Ipod and works great in my opinion. I used my video IPod on a plane trip and thought the picure and sound quality was great.


There are free ways to do this.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I've just been burning DVDs of tivo'd shows via my humax, then ripping that to ipod video. Seems to work ok and look fine. I've noticed I can record in medium on the tivo -> burn -> rip -> format to ipod and it looks fine which is nice because i can get more on a disc and save space on the tivo. but that medium looks horrible on the tv so I only do so if i want it on the ipod.

only problems I am having is the audio level is sometimes very low, not sure why.

I dunno if the humax can do the tivo -> ipod format direct thing mentioned here? if so id be interested in trying it to save time and steps.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

rkester said:


> I dunno if the humax can do the tivo -> ipod format direct thing mentioned here? if so id be interested in trying it to save time and steps.


At this point, all S2 (burners and non-burners) have the same TiVoToGo capabilities. So the answer is yes.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I am looking at the tivo site now to investigate it and I notice theres a Tivo Desktop Plus version for $24.95 that does the conversion for me. SO I guess I have to pay $25 to have it do the trick for me?

Hmm... unless it is very fast or has some mind-blowingly cool gimmick, I think I will stick to my existing method.

Anyone here use it and can offer some commentary on the Plus version?

All that aside, I am already overdosing on video conversion for my video iPod and there is no way I will watch all the content i already have on it. I think its just a matter of having it to easily move to the ipod when I do get a chance to watch it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

If you don't want to spend the $25 there are free ways to do it. You could research options such as DirectShow Dump + Videora or TV Harmony. The new version of TiVo Desktop is nice because it will automatically transfer every episode of a show if you want. If you pay the $25 it will also convert them all for iPod usage as well, though there are those other options. I wish it were free, but the price is not unreasonable.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree $25 is nothing, I've spent well above that on much less for a UMF over the years (razor scooter, etc).

I'm just trying to find a good method that works well, creates good video quality, that is easy. my current method has way too many steps. but the end results are good.

Ive been burning with the humax to dvd, then ripping with Handbrake for a while now to DVD sized files that are well under a GB when done for watching on my computer or on the TV via my PC.

And I was using QT Pro to convert it then to iPod video format, but its sooo slowwww. ANd makes such huge files. (If I can fit a 1 hour show into 400-500meg at DVD res, which does QT then make the ipod video 800 meg, geesh)

I discovered iSquint and have since been using it this weekend to convert videos in large batches. I can get a 1 hour show to fit well under 200meg this way and it looks good.

But like I said, if i can elimiate a step or two and/or move the process to my windows machine id be happy. thn it can chug away and I dont have to deal with it on the mac until they update tivodesktop for the mac to equiv feature/function as windows.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

With Plus:

You get the proper MPEG2 and MPEG4 codecs

You get essentially one step. Yes it does take as much time as doing the steps separately.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Puppy76 said:


> iTunes only lets you use the content you bought on a limited number of supported devices, and presumes the service will continue functioning as is and Apple will stay in business. Thats an extended rental IMO.


Not the way Fairplay works. With Fairplay, once you download the tracks, they are yours to keep, ad-infinitum. The track is transcrypted from the download key to the private key for your iTunes player and iPod. If you manage your keys well, you won't lose permissions on the tracks.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Puppy76 said:


> iTunes only lets you use the content you bought on a limited number of supported devices, and presumes the service will continue functioning as is and Apple will stay in business. Thats an extended rental IMO.


I agree. I bought a few things from itunes and then when I realized I couldn't play them on my PDA and my TiVo I simply stopped buying from them. I guess I spent about $30 before I went back to buying CD's and ripping them into Itunes.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I currently have a 20 gig Dell DJ and I want a new one that does video.. I also would like to put Tivo recordings on there to watch.. Cause sometimes I don't like taking my laptop.. I also heard the Creative Zen Vision was a good one also.. Several of the guys I work with all have the Ipod Video with all these accesories.. I'll probably go with a white I-Pod not sure yet... Rose


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Zen Vision has a larger screen than video iPod and Vision:M if that matters. Gigabeat S is now out and is super sexy.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

While I'm a huge Apple fan and iPod fan, I would definatlely say you should do your research well before you purchase something. Get something that you will be happy with adn that can do the things you want it to do.

Now that I've spent some time with my video iPod I can tell you the one thing I do wish it had was a larger screen. I find myself holding it very close to see it well. While the quality of the picture on it is amazing, a larger screen would make it less difficult to sit thru an entire TV show or movie on it.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Well before I buy something big I always research on line and read reviews at Eopoinions, Amazon C-net and sometimes consumer reports.. I want to see what the Gigabeat S is.. I have the Dell DJ which is great for working out and laying out by the pool and I even take it to work and have these cheap portable speakers.. But here lately I've been downloading music videos and thought it would be cool to watch those on an MP3 player and now I am thinking it would be cool to watch recorded shows on there also. I should try to sell my 20 Gig Dell DJ 1st.. Does Best Buy have the Zen? I guess I would want the larger screen but I will go do a search on both now.. Thanks, Rose


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen Vision at BB:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7657555&type=product&id=1134700863114

Going back to the topic at hand... I have found that if I just make a DVD off my Humax and convert that to iPod format it works just fine. The size of the screen really eliminates any grainy or pixelation I see on the regular TV. If I'm not mistaken, the TIvo's format at Medium is 320x240 is it not, anyway?


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I'm now regularly transferring shows to my Ipod to watch on the plane. I think the picture quality is excellent and I don't have a problem with the screen size and the disk space means I can hold a lot of TV on my Ipod.

10 out of 10 TiVo for this functionality. This alone justifies the monthly charge.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

nhaigh, do you use the TivoDesktop+ software to do the conversion or do it yourself via another means?


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

rkester said:


> nhaigh, do you use the TivoDesktop+ software to do the conversion or do it yourself via another means?


I was using other software but moved to TiVoDesktop+ when they released it last week.

IMHO it is now 100% easier as the shows are lifted and converted automatically while I'm away during the week. At the weekend I now just add the post-conversion files to my Itunes library, delete those I watched during the week from the library, and sync my Ipod. What did take hours of transferring and setting conversions off over the weekend has been replaced with one simple task. I also recon the quality of the end results is better.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone know if theres a small sample of the output available to check out for curiosity's sake?

Id like to compare it to what I am producing with my multiple steps from ... recording the show to burning to a DVD to ripping the dvd to converting that to ipod format.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Just pay the 25 bucks already. No matter how bad the quality is, you'll more than make up for it in time saved.  Though you'll be just fine with the quality if the iPod is your destination.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Its not that simple for me. I use a Mac 99% of the time. So using it on my PC would actually cause me to have to go out of my way to do the conversions.

I'm also working on my house inside and my PC is not setup in its normal place nor is my tivo connected to the network at the moment. So, Im trying to decide if its worth the trouble for me to bring the PC in here and get it up and running again and find a cable to cnnect the tivo to the net again etc. vs for now just using my exising method.

make sense?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Guess it depends how much content you're thinking of moving and converting... If it's only a small amount, being a Mac guy without a networked TiVo, your current method seems to be working for you. Of course only you can decide how much content is enough to make a move. In this case I'm not sure quality would be a deciding factor since they're probably similar - at 320x240 you'd be hard pressed to notice minor visual imperfections regardless of method. If you had an Intel Mac and Parallels you could stay on one machine...  (I bought my Parallel's license when it was 50% off, but haven't picked up my MacBook yet... I think I'm waiting for something, maybe a memory bump or price drop before school?)


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

WOuld love to have an intel mac, thats down the pike for me. right now however im using what i got whcih is my 1st gen mini. does the trick.

maybe if my computer room was more complete and less chaos id go ahead and do the td+ thing... right now its such a pain to haul the pc around and my laptop doesnt burn DVDs and its a pain network wise due to some drievr issues.

just considering my options I guess.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

So If I got the Zen Vison one and not the Ipod could I still buy the Tivo plus software and would it work and transfer to my Zen or is it only for I-pods? I haven't read up on them yet so I still am undecided on what to get.. Rose


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

If you get the Zen Vision, you can use Desktop 2.3 to move your shows without paying the upgrade fee (which essentially allows for MPEG-4 conversions). WMV transcoding is included free and can be set up through Windows Media Player on XP.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh Ok thanks, Rose


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

In my experience, Windows Media Player does a TERRIBLE job encoding. I ended up with poor video quality that would sort of start and stop (while staying in sync with the video). I've had MUCH better luck with things that convert to MPEG4 formats for the iPod, Palm, etc.


----------



## gosox13 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey, I need some help here--trying to transfer Tivo shows to my 5G Ipod. I use tvtogo, then dump utility--which makes file a mpeg file. I then bought Quicktime Pro to convert the file to ipod compatible, but when I try to open the file in Quicktime, message says it is not a movie file. But I can play them fine with Windows Medial Player. What gives? Do I need some other program? Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

gosox13 said:


> Do I need some other program? Thanks


Videora iPod convertor. Free.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

gosox13 said:


> Hey, I need some help here--trying to transfer Tivo shows to my 5G Ipod. I use tvtogo, then dump utility--which makes file a mpeg file. I then bought Quicktime Pro to convert the file to ipod compatible, but when I try to open the file in Quicktime, message says it is not a movie file. But I can play them fine with Windows Medial Player. What gives? Do I need some other program? Thanks


If you are trying to get from TiVo to Ipod use the TiVoDesktop+. It transfers and encodes for Ipod in one step, you just need to add the show to Itunes and sync. It could not have been made simpler by TiVo. I don't understand why anyone tries other routes for the sake of $25.


----------



## jaticker (Mar 12, 2002)

Hate to be "slow", but can you transfer Tivo to Ipod video. If so can someone provide simple instructions.
I also have a MOTOROLA Q , will it work /
Thanks


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

jaticker, look up one post above yours for the answer


----------

